

Chinese Clone Company Will Sue Apple Over iPhone 5 Design - ValG
http://gizmodo.com/5940253/chinese-clone-company-will-sue-apple-over-iphone-5-design

======
benologist
That'd be like gizmodo suing the source of this article!

[http://www.gizchina.com/2012/09/04/chinese-phone-maker-
gooph...](http://www.gizchina.com/2012/09/04/chinese-phone-maker-
goophone-i5-might-have-blocked-iphone-5-sales-in-china/)

